# كيف يتم تحضير طلاء الكروم



## صاحب المكس (5 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أسعد الله أوقاتكم أساتذة وأعضاء ومحبي الهندسه الكميائية 
عندي عدة أستفسارات :81: وبصراحه اجريت أكثر من طريقه للبحث عن ( سر ) طلاء النيكل والمعذره على كلمة سر لكن للأسف بالنسبه لي اصبح سر لأن بالمملكه لا يوجد توسع في هذا النوع من الطلاء و كل ما سألت فني طلاء معادن في ورش أو مصانع يخفي عليه معلومات كثيره وبحكم جهلي في هذي الامور المهم وبدون مقدمات طويله أنا عندي سيارة وأرغب في طلاء أكبر قطعه فيها وهي غطاء المحرك ( كبوت السيارة ) بالنيكل :78: وطبعا انا سألت في أكثر من ورشه قالو لي صعب :82: لأن الحوض لا يتسع لغطاء المحرك بس أطلعت على مقطع في اليوتيوب (( موجود بالاسفل )) وسع المدارك وخلاني اصمم على الموضوع وعلماً انا لا اعلم ابداً طريقة طلاء النيكل يمر على كم مرحله وايش المواد لكن بنسبه لطلاء الموضوع طبعا بسيط :63: كأي شخص محب لسيارة عندي ورشتي الخاصه في البيت متكامله ولاكن ينقصني الفرن الخاص بالدهان وأرغب بطلاء النيكل بنفسي .

طبعا السؤال هنا 
الاول كيف أحصل على النيكل وهذا اهم سؤال 
الثاني هل يمكن طلاء غطاء المحرك في الورشه الخاصه ؟
الثالث ما هي المراحل اللي يمر بيها طلاء النيكل ؟



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Up_CLJXRyaM&feature=related​


----------



## chemist97 (10 مارس 2012)

طلاء النيكل كروم
عبارة عن 10 حوض لاتمام العملية 
ازالة زيوت
غسيل
ازالة صدا
غسيل
طلاء نحاس
غسيل
طلاء نيكل
غسيل
طلاء كروم
غسيل
تحياتى


----------



## صاحب المكس (14 مارس 2012)

*شكراً بس للان بقي لم اصل للمعلومات المطلوبه*



chemist97 قال:


> طلاء النيكل كروم
> عبارة عن 10 حوض لاتمام العملية
> ازالة زيوت
> غسيل
> ...




بس للان بقي لم اصل للمعلومات المطلوبه


----------



## سعيد كروم (25 أكتوبر 2014)

اخي العزيز -صاحب المكس-

ممكن عمل حوض للطلاء بالكروم مباشرأ وحوض تنظيف وتونجر 5000 امبير وماكينة فرشه تلميع يعني محتاج ورشة طلاء كامله وتكلفتها عاليه مع تحياتي وشكرأ


----------



## سعيد كروم (7 نوفمبر 2014)

اخي العزيز -​صاحب المكس-
للعلم الي انت شفته ده مش طلاء بالكهرباء ده رش باسبراي كروم وده مش مكانه مكانه تبع الدهانات مع تحياتي وشكراً​​


----------

